# [USSC] You're welcome :-) (Us Cellular Only )



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

See option 4, then run on over to xda-developers.com and give mskip a big ol' hug. He was kind enough to include our build into his already AWESOME toolkit.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

i am so anxious right now!


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

*hugs*

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow jp sayin go to xda?? Hell has frozen... 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

phince1 said:


> Wow jp sayin go to xda?? Hell has frozen...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Hey, we got the SGS3 before Verizon... I'd say it has already









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, suffice it to say that im not so foolish as turn away premium development simply because i want a few mods to suffer slow agonizing deaths.....but i digest.

Yeah, its a beast ass toolkit. I didnt do anything special, just asked. All praise and appreciation go to mskip, fer rilz.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice to see us getting some love for once lol!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

what can be done with this? never heard of it before now

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Why not go to xda and look. Lmgtfy...

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## alaindesjardins (Sep 19, 2011)

Everything else works except for the USCC option #4... am i doing something wrong?


----------



## crkone (Jul 7, 2011)

There needs to be a build available for the program. He has a place holder in there for now for us.


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah so i used this and decided to use the Sprint option to root, then method 3, so it flashed the boot img, recovery, root, and busy box....everything worked fine, but now i have zero service and am of uscc networks...thoughts anyone?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## crkone (Jul 7, 2011)

Oy.... can't help you man... wait for a new ROM to come out.


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

Shouldn't somebody just be able to dump their stock boot.img then i just flash that?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Bigmike said:


> Yeah so i used this and decided to use the Sprint option to root, then method 3, so it flashed the boot img, recovery, root, and busy box....everything worked fine, but now i have zero service and am of uscc networks...thoughts anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


THOUGHT PROCESS FAIL


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

www.wildthingsgrow.com/olvis/rwdump/ROM/boot.zip

Don't flash other carriers stuff. Ever.


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

jpaulwaite said:


> www.wildthingsgrow.com/olvis/rwdump/ROM/boot.zip
> 
> Don't flash other carriers stuff. Ever.


Yeah lesson learned, but can that be flashed through cwm or does it need to be in Odin? If Odin, pda or phone? Thank you so much for coming through on that one.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Make a cwm nand backup (if you haven't yet), reboot, put boot.img on sdcard, use root explorer to move delete boot.img from sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/[your backup]/ and replace with the one I sent you. Reboot to recovery and flash backup. You may have to turn off md5 checksums in the recovery options.


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

So everything is in order, however I can't figure out how to disable md5 checksums for restoring or doing a backup...I can't find an option for that anywhere.


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone have a stock boot image for mskip? I don't have any idea how to go about it otherwise I would.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

Mskip posted this in the forum for the toolkit.

"Its not needed now I obtained stock images for US Cellular and the Japan SC-06D models and have made rooted kernels which have been successfully flashed. I am now updating the ToolKit with full support for both Models which will be pushed out in an Auto Update straight away. I will make a full download version too which I will upload tomorrow."

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

everybody remember to donate if you can


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

Done

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

IT'S.....SO.......AWESOME!!!!!!!!

Go get this as soon as it's public guys. Holy fuckin shit batman!


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

I love it. Everything is automatic!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

did you grab the stock files off it first?


----------



## ben62884 (Apr 16, 2012)

Where exactly is this kit located on XDA? I have tried sifting through alot of the different S3 toolkit by mskip but I dont see anywhere that it supports USCC


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1746665

You have to download the kit. Then it gives you the option for the uscc version

Edit.: I should be more specific

Once you download it, donate, then it will automatically update and ucss will be made available. Mskip said he would put it in the regular download soon.

Since I planned on donating anyway, I didn't mind.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

This is from mskip at xda

"FULL UPDATE FOR S3 TOOLKIT [SNAPDRAGON EDITION] TO V2.3.0

ToolKit V2.3.0 (27th July 2012)
+Added full support for US Cellular SCH-R530 Variant
+Added walkthrough to Reset Flash Counter
+Added SC-06D Stock Rom to downloads section
+Added Stock Boot and Recovery files for SC-06D
+Fixed push routine crashing when full filename is typed in
+Option at startup to check for update or bypass the check and go straight to Model Selection Screen
+Various edits to routines
Note: Japan SC-06D needs more testing before being added to the ToolKit. Hopefully it will be added in the next few days

I would like to welcome US CELLULAR users to the S3 ToolKit family 

Links and more info in the first post.

Enjoy.

Mark."

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Does the flash counter walk through work for USCC in this toolkit now?

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## jburner (Aug 31, 2011)

Could this thread be moved to the US Cellular section?


----------

